# Hello everyone :)



## xNeurocancer (May 15, 2009)

Hi there!
My name is Demi, im not 'new' to these forums as such but I thought I should say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love looking at all the FOTD's on here & just generally lurking, there is so much talent!
Anyways, I'm 15 years old, A M-A-C lover (when I have spare cash, which is hardly ever!) and I look forward to posting some photos & seeing you guys around.

Have a great weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Demi x


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Heys


----------



## gildedangel (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, I hope that you enjoy it here!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 15, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

Hello Demi!!!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2009)

Hi Demi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2009)




----------



## RobinG (May 21, 2009)

Welcome Demi


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 22, 2009)

hello and welcome!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 22, 2009)

Hello Demi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Ciao for now


----------



## Nicnivin (May 22, 2009)

Hi Demi!


----------

